# Legitimate USA flash cart website?



## jessman (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey everyone. I've seen a million of these threads but most reputable websites are down and I'm really new to this so here goes...I just scored a GBASP today and I was hoping for recommendations on am affordable flash card, hopefully from a respected Web site. I just want ease of use, maybe with micro SD support and it would be cool if it supported older gameboy games. www.chollomedia.com is where I found an ez4 for under $30 but I can't tell if they ship to America and I just want to set this SP up for my little boy so he can play what I grew up with. Thanks for any suggestions.  I really tried to do research on my own but it's tough with so many sites being down. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Jun 27, 2015)

Please check at our store, we are USA local seller
ship to USA customer from our California warehouse directly.

Another, EZ4 price under US$30.00 ? i think it is impossible,
now, the EZ4 price is US$40.00 (New EZ4 microSD version).

If someone sell ez-flash IV very cheap, maybe it is the old version EZ4

By the way, our store changed to http://www.new3dscard.com , 
the old domain bestr4i3ds.com stopped.


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2015)

jessman said:


> Hey everyone. I've seen a million of these threads but most reputable websites are down and I'm really new to this so here goes...I just scored a GBASP today and I was hoping for recommendations on am affordable flash card, hopefully from a respected Web site. I just want ease of use, maybe with micro SD support and it would be cool if it supported older gameboy games. www.chollomedia.com is where I found an ez4 for under $30 but I can't tell if they ship to America and I just want to set this SP up for my little boy so he can play what I grew up with. Thanks for any suggestions.  I really tried to do research on my own but it's tough with so many sites being down. Thanks again everyone.



chollomedia is dead.. or the website is offline now.. but they do ship worldwide, but probably they will not get back online..

anyway, yes ez-flash iv (the best available gba cart) can use goomba emulator to play older original gameboy\color games.. but its not perfect, but it works in most games..
if you want to know if a specific game does work, send me a message and i can test it or help you setting up.. some games got problems..
and if you want a better option for old GBc games, you can either try to get them from ebay cheap, or get an everdrive http://shop.krikzz.com/EverDrive-GB-EDGB.htm which is 80+ bucks... IMHO not worth it specially because it doesn't have RTC for pokemon g/s/c games..

@BestR4i3DS.com the ez iv was $25 at that store because they needed to clear stock, regarding a new spanish law that forbids sell theese products... but it was legit..


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Jun 29, 2015)

migles said:


> @BestR4i3DS.com the ez iv was $25 at that store because they needed to clear stock, regarding a new spanish law that forbids sell theese products... but it was legit..



that's right! 
I think no seller sell at the so cheap clear price now, because it is lower than factory price.


----------



## jessman (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow. I literally got the last card that chollomedia had in supply. It's a great product for sure. Thanks everyone.


----------

